# 2007 Outback 28rsds



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

I read on the keystone website about the Outback Options Designer package,Comfort package etc

Are these option not part of the standard package ? I am confused...please help me understand.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

From what my dealer told me, all "options" come standard with the camper. That being the case, I don't know if they are true options or not...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

All Outbacks come loaded the only options some of the Sydneys have is do you want a table and chairs or the standard drop table. The only choice is color.

John


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> All Outbacks come loaded the only options some of the Sydneys have is do you want a table and chairs or the standard drop table. The only choice is color.
> 
> John


Thanks John!

John, What would be the price on you 2005RSDS?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I seem to remember some of the folks here not having an oven, but all other "options" are included.


----------



## David of VA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello all a newbie here. we just purchased a 28rsda and we have a horse shoe table and love the double slide outs. we have been "camping " in teh driveway but will take her on teh road on friday for a week at Natural Bridge Va. Wish us luck
David


Oregon_Camper said:


> I seem to remember some of the folks here not having an oven, but all other "options" are included.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Many trailer manufacturers play the options trick (some worse than others). Base weight (as quoted in the brochure) is normally without any options. Of course out of the goodness of their hearts, they have included all options for free (or was that included in the price?!?!)









Just another sales game (and everyone says the automakers are bad with their Tow Ratings!!!)


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

We read that the 3-burner stove is an option. If so, what is standard?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pukeko said:


> We read that the 3-burner stove is an option. If so, what is standard?


No stove?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mainecamper,

As others have said, the 'options' thing seems to be a bit of marketing hype. Although I have heard of a few Outbacks being delivered without ovens, I have never seen one that was not fully equipped. I suppose if you were looking to save money, when ordering you could specify options you don't want and get a reduced price.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

